# Comments from a fan



## Montclaire (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello, I just wanted to leave a few remarks concerning these new kits. I do not know what prompted it, but I recently dug out my season one DVD set, and have again been sucked into LIS. I am very happy to see that there seems to still be a large number of people who will spend money on LIS models. I went through the whole Lunar Models vacuum form/miliput experience, and all I wound up with was a lop-sided robot with fingerprints all over it. 

Since I saw a few responses actually from Moebius models, I wanted to post a few comments. I think I probably represent a large number of on/off modelers which they should aim to reach, especially someone who has been a little soured on the experience. 

I saw that Moebius is thinking of putting out a new J2 model. The only version that I would probably be interested in would be a copy of the 'crash site' or sound stage version, in scale with the Chariot model. In three seasons, how often did we even see the thing off the ground? A good diorama base and J2 to match the Chariot and Space pod would be ideal. Of course, this means an upper deck only, which I find no problem with. 

The other thing I learned from the Lunar kits is that I am not a highly skilled modeler. The easier a kit is to assemble, the more people will have success with it, and hopefully will purchase more kits. Most people are only used to off the shelf paints and glues, and while different materials may lead to a more accurate model, they can also ruin an otherwise good experience. 

I'm going to contradict myself here, but I would also like to see molded rubber parts available for the robot included with the Chariot model (by the way, how big is he? I think the Lunar version was around 2 inches.) Plastic arms and legs just do not look right, if it could be done economically, I think it would really be worth it, even on a small scale kit. 

Anyway, I'm very glad to see these models available, and I look forward to seeing more. I think I might have to dust off my xacto knife and order a Chariot...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Before you tackle the chariot, I'd seriously recommend that you get some "warming up" skills by building a Moebius "Voyager", because it sounds like you may be a little rusty, and both the Cariot and the Space Pod are rather complex builds by comparison.
As for the Jupiter 2, if you really want a "crashsite" diorama, merely replace the lower hull with a round plastic serving platter that has the same diameter as the rim of the upper hull, cut open the hatch, remove the airlock door, and scratch-build a ramp.
Incidentally, just so you don't feel too "alone" in this, you aren't the only modeller who got "soured" to the hobby by vacuform and resin kits after giving your best shot and winding up with a sloppy job; it happened to me, too. 
Welcome back to the fold, Montclaire! :wave:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Seaview said:


> Before you tackle the chariot, I'd seriously recommend that you get some "warming up" skills by building a Moebius "Voyager"...


Or, you could start with the chariot Robot. It's just a scaled-down Aurora Robot. 



Seaview said:


> ...As for the Jupiter 2, if you really want a "crashsite" diorama, merely replace the lower hull with a round plastic serving platter that has the same diameter as the rim of the upper hull, cut open the hatch, remove the airlock door, and scratch-build a ramp.


"...the lower hull..." of what?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

toyroy said:


> "...the lower hull..." of what?


 
The Jupiter II.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Seaview said:


> The Jupiter II.


The guy doesn't _have_ a 1/24 Jupiter 2. He's saying he wants Moebius to make one.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah, so are we all; I just don't want this thread to get locked because of "dead horse abuse syndrome".


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah I'm watching those dead horses real close these days!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thinks it...Thinks it...But doesn't say a word other than the fact that with all the cool stuff Moebius is coming out with...I'm a happy guy:thumbsup:
Mcdee
PS Besides who wants to build a model of a dead horse?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Has anyone heard from A- Corps lately?
(ducks and runs for dear life...) 

Chris.


----------



## Montclaire (Oct 5, 2008)

toyroy said:


> The guy doesn't _have_ a 1/24 Jupiter 2. He's saying he wants Moebius to make one.


It took a while, but I read my way through the rather lengthy posts concerning the proposed J2 kit. It seems as though a 1/24 scale kit is more than Moebius wishes to tackle at this time, but given the altered dimensions of the 'crash site' J2, would a 1/24th scale model fit within their constraint of a J2 no bigger than 18" in dia? I have to think that the average fan wants a kit that represents what they remember from the series. For me, nothing says LIS like the sound stage J2, with the hydroponic tables, the sonic washer, the drill rig, and the force field generator. This was *the* base of operations, where all the adventure started, and where things calmed back down again for another night behind a less-than-private folding vinyl screen. 

Here's my suggestion, and I know some may argue with it: How about a series of figures, accessories, and diorama bases, all showing different members of the family and different actions, John and Don with the drill rig, for instance. This way, you can buy a smaller kit that includes a little bit of it all. Best yet, they could all interlock, to form a super large diorama, the crash site J2 being the center. These could be developed and produced one at a time, over several years, so that fans are kept busy and cash registers keep ringing. You could also build just one, which would be far easier to display, yet still have a 'complete' LIS experience. 

Thoughts? I'd also like to see any 'behind the scenes' shots of the J2 set if there are any out there.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

ooh, Chris...you're a baaaaaaaaaaad boy!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I like to live life on the edge......

Chris.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Has anyone heard from A- Corps lately?
> (ducks and runs for dear life...)
> 
> Chris.


Ouch!!

Hi Montclaire

I was more into the technology  from the IA shows rather than the people so what moebius have done is a godsend to me:thumbsup: I too did a lunar J2 vac form  that was sure a learning curve :freak: Actually its still on my shelves


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Welcome to HobbyTalk Montclaire, I also built 2 lunar models Jupiter 2's, the 16.5 inch which I did make into a camp site version & the 24 inch which I made into a landed version. I also Built the Polar Lights Jupiter 2 which was a much better experience for me as well. Here are a couple of pictures of both lunar model J-2's
Bert


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Montclaire, they don't want to do figures of the Robinson family because they'd have to spend a fortune paying the actors for permission. This was brought up in the Chariot thread.

They don't want to do a J2 bigger than 18" because the cost of the giant chunks of steel to make the molds would be unaffordable.

Moebius is trying to bring us affordable models and sell enough of them to keep themselves in business.

And most people (except a few here) want models small enough to display on a shelf that's already full of models.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm thrilled that Moebius has done the Space Pod and Chariot kits!
I have a PL J2 already but would have loved to see one in scale to the Chariot kit. 

JP...I fully understand the reason for not doing the individual people of LIS due to licensing issues. Too bad as it would be cool to have them as well with some of the hardware. However, PL did do the Dr. Smith kit which is pretty cool to have next to the robot!

How bout doing a "Bleep" kit...I'm sure the license issue wouldn't be to hard to get permission for that!

Or maybe a Carrot Man kit?

Or the Delerict ship kit?

Sorry...I didn't want to make this a wish list thread...please move on!

MMM


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Montclaire said:


> ...would a 1/24th scale model fit within their constraint of a J2 no bigger than 18" in dia?...


No. A 1/24 scale model would be between 24" and 30" in diameter.


----------



## Montclaire (Oct 5, 2008)

toyroy said:


> No. A 1/24 scale model would be between 24" and 30" in diameter.


I was referring to a 1/24th scale model of the on-set J2, which did not appear to be as big as the studio models.

Oh, as to the characters, I didn't know they had a limitation on what they could produce.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yup, all part of that great, big "learning curve" commonly called "business". :wave:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Montclaire said:


> Oh, as to the characters, I didn't know they had a limitation on what they could produce.


Uh, what John P said. Merchandising of a character using an actor's likeness involves licensing issues with the actor (if living) or their estate (if deceased), in addition to the licensing agreement with the owners of the show itself. Unless it's a one-step deal like Universal negotiated some years back with the heirs of Karloff, Lugosi, Chaney et al.


MonsterModelMan said:


> How bout doing a "Bleep" kit...I'm sure the license issue wouldn't be to hard to get permission for that!


[IMG-LEFT]http://ec2.images-amazon.com/images/I/51HQJXVCW9L._SL500_AA280_.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]



Do you mean Debbie the Bloop?

Or are you referring to this little fellow?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Montclaire said:


> I was referring to a 1/24th scale model of the on-set J2...


It was about 48' in diameter.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

scotpens said:


> ...Merchandising of a character using an actor's likeness involves licensing issues with the actor (if living) or their estate (if deceased), in addition to the licensing agreement with the owners of the show itself...


How'd they do the Seaview figures, then?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

toyroy said:


> How'd they do the Seaview figures, then?


You are joking, right?????


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

toyroy said:


> How'd they do the Seaview figures, then?


I'm not a lawyer, and I don't play one on television, but I would hazard a guess that a half-inch-tall figure of "Admiral Nelson" or "Captain Crane" doesn't have enough facial detail to be considered a "likeness" under intellectual property law.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

scotpens said:


> I'm not a lawyer, and I don't play one on television, but I would hazard a guess that a half-inch-tall figure of "Admiral Nelson" or "Captain Crane" doesn't have enough facial detail to be considered a "likeness" under intellectual property law.


How about the old Cyclops kit?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

scotpens said:


> I'm not a lawyer, and I don't play one on television, but I would hazard a guess that a half-inch-tall figure of "Admiral Nelson" or "Captain Crane" doesn't have enough facial detail to be considered a "likeness" under intellectual property law.


I'm also not a lawyer, but I do watch one on T.V. and I think you're right. I can't even tell their sex.....:wave:


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

scotpens said:


> I'm not a lawyer, and I don't play one on television, but I would hazard a guess that a half-inch-tall figure of "Admiral Nelson" or "Captain Crane" doesn't have enough facial detail to be considered a "likeness" under intellectual property law.


I was thinking the same thing -- at this small scale, I wouldn't care if the "faces" of the Chariot crew resembled the actual actors -- so could "figures" be made (or rather been made) that had "generic" faces but still wearing the type of clothing the Robinson family wore while cruising around in the Chariot -- without violating licensing issues?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

scotpens said:


> Uh, what John P said. Merchandising of a character using an actor's likeness involves licensing issues with the actor (if living) or their estate (if deceased), in addition to the licensing agreement with the owners of the show itself. Unless it's a one-step deal like Universal negotiated some years back with the heirs of Karloff, Lugosi, Chaney et al.[IMG-LEFT]http://ec2.images-amazon.com/images/I/51HQJXVCW9L._SL500_AA280_.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey. isn't that "QUISPS" cousin ?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

model maker said:


> hey. isn't that "QUISPS" cousin ?


Quisp.... Boy,aren't we dating ourselves...... I loved both Quisp and Quake


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y250/PhotozOnline/Album%20Two/Quisp_Cereal_Box2.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


Before the "gay Teletubby," there was Quisp!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

But not too long before Quisp, there were Gidney & Cloyd, the two Mooonmen...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Seaview said:


> But not too long before Quisp, there were Gidney & Cloyd, the two Mooonmen...


From Rocky and Bullwhinkle, right???


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.nonstick.com/wpics/pg_goph4.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


Gidney and Cloyd were gay???

And of course, who could forget those
two VERY polite gophers?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

scotpens said:


> [IMG-LEFT]http://www.nonstick.com/wpics/pg_goph4.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]
> 
> 
> ...And of course, who could forget those
> two VERY polite gophers?


The road apple fairies?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

[And most people (except a few here) want models small enough to display on a shelf that's already full of models.[/quote]


Very true..One of the reasons I was vascillating over buying the Seaview..although I certainly respect everyones individual tastes,
I definitely have no use for large scale kits, as I dont have much room 
to place a picnic table in my home to put a large scale kit on..I bought the C57 D, and then sold it..(I did break down and buy the seaview by the way)
but I doubt I will ever build it, terrific kit, but again, too large for me and space requirements..


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

At the risk of giving yet another dead horse a few unnecessary lashes, the _Seaview_ is LONG and SKINNY! It easily fits on a 12"-wide shelf with room to spare. The C-57-D is more than 28 inches in DIAMETER. Apples and stringbeans.

An accurate C-57-D in 1/100 scale would be just over 19 inches across. Big enough to have most of the interior detail of the PL kit, but small enough to display without having to build a shrine for the thing.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

True, Scot, but at the risk of continuing the "dead horse thing" The Seaview aint that skinny..Then again, I never really went in for large scale models...But thats my thing..to each his own..I will probably be LONG retired before I build the seaview, if at all..or I may sell it down the road..great kit hough...just wish Moebius would have made it a smaller scale...Thats another reason I was delighted when PL came out with the Jupiter 2 in a twelve inch scale..I was afraid they would make another enormous version that Mike Evans of Lunar did...12 inch kits are perfect for my taste..anything bigger, and I lose interest (vehicle wise anyway)..


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Seaview said:


> But not too long before Quisp, there were Gidney & Cloyd, the two Mooonmen...


That almost looks like a scene from "Deliverance" ....


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Montclaire said:


> ...I went through the whole Lunar Models vacuum form/miliput experience, and all I wound up with was a lop-sided robot with fingerprints all over it...


This got me reading about Milliput. I gather the advantage to it is that it doesn't shrink. I've never seen it, let alone used it. I have worked with epoxy in modelbuilding, but it's been the viscous liquid stuff from a double syringe, or the paste mixed from two tubes. 



Montclaire said:


> ...I would also like to see molded rubber parts available for the robot included with the Chariot model...Plastic arms and legs just do not look right, if it could be done economically, I think it would really be worth it, even on a small scale kit....


Too late for the chariot Robot. But a 1/6 scale Robot would be nice- with flexible plastic arms and legs, and an inner poseable armature.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

g_xii said:


> That almost looks like a scene from "Deliverance" ....


Oooh, do you have a dirty mind! :lol:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

scotpens said:


> Oooh, do you have a dirty mind! :lol:


Well, those frogs WERE looking a bit frisky .... 

--Henry


----------



## Davenbeach2 (Oct 1, 2008)

The Chariot Robot is better (meaning more accurate), but smaller than the polar lights robot.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Davenbeach2 said:


> The Chariot Robot is better (meaning more accurate), but smaller than the polar lights robot.


The only change I noticed was the arms. The shoulder curve of the torso is still dead wrong, in the same way as the Aurora/PL kit.


----------

